# Let the mods begin



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Before: 



















After:



















Antenna is being painted so that will go back on Monday. Very happy with the way the wrap turned out


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice job is that limo Tint? What other mods are you going to do?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

trueunion said:


> Nice job is that limo Tint? What other mods are you going to do?


Thank you. 

Nah it's 15% tint 

Was gonna get the s3 brushed caps but oemplus wants a RIDICULOUS amount for them. I'll probably just get some coils and wheels at first. Keepin it simple


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I thought the roof vinyl might be my first change on the S3, but after having a black roof for several years, I think I may just leave it alone. Looks good, but perhaps just a bit too familiar for me.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

I've never done the black on the roof on any of my cars until this one. Really depends on the cars color for it to look good. 

What color s3 are you going to order?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Something bright. If I can't stomach the additional wait for Exclusive (Imola Yellow, Samoa Orange, Signal Green...), I'll probably settle on Sepang Blue.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Something bright. If I can't stomach the additional wait for Exclusive (Imola Yellow, Samoa Orange, Signal Green...), I'll probably settle on Sepang Blue.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Just get the Sepang Blue. You have been talking about it for a long time. I personally think Imola Yellow looks great on the S3 though.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

That's largely just a diversion to take my mind off the Exclusive option I've had in mind for well over a year. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Lol I love Sepang. 

I tried to do the "exclusive" option on my a3 but the dealer said it wasn't available :/


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Roof looks good. Not something I'd ever considered, but this gives me food for thought. Looking forward to seeing the painted antenna, though I could see leaving that body colored to have it stand out from the black roof.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Nah it's 15% tint


Up front? Good luck passing inspection!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

davewg said:


> Roof looks good. Not something I'd ever considered, but this gives me food for thought. Looking forward to seeing the painted antenna, though I could see leaving that body colored to have it stand out from the black roof.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

ChrisFu said:


> Up front? Good luck passing inspection!


30% front

15% everything else


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

did you have them drop the headliner to do this or just do the vinyl around the antenna? dropping the headliner adds a lot of work to the process.

I am going to do this with mine and have a piece of clear bra over the top of the black to help prevent scratches that are far to easy in glossy vinyls. but debating to do it with dropping the headliner or just having him do the vinyl around it. i'll leave my antenna red though.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Dropped the rear portion of the headliner


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

high_octaneGTI said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Ordered h&r coilovers. Should hopefully be here next week 👍


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

H&r coils fell through :/

Ordered a set of KW from [email protected] 👍👍👍


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Something bright. If I can't stomach the additional wait for Exclusive (Imola Yellow, Samoa Orange, Signal Green...), I'll probably settle on Sepang Blue.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Ungh, I wish I would've never read this thread now. Is there a place I can see Exclusive Colors for the S3?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

It's pretty much anything you can imagine, really. There is a list of standard Exclusive colors in the Exclusive order guide, but your options aren't limited to those choices.

Of course, it also adds 12 weeks or so to the order. Now that I'm looking at March for my car, I'm not really willing to pay $3,900 to wait until next June.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> Now that I'm looking at March for my car..


So the Polestar or R-Design is off the table?


----------



## lostnspace (Jul 6, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> It's pretty much anything you can imagine, really. There is a list of standard Exclusive colors in the Exclusive order guide, but your options aren't limited to those choices.
> 
> Of course, it also adds 12 weeks or so to the order. Now that I'm looking at March for my car, I'm not really willing to pay $3,900 to wait until next June.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yea definitely not considering an exclusive color.


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

*h&r coils*

Hey mate, 

did you end up lowering your car ? 
if so can we have a few pics , thinking bout lowering mine 

thanks


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

*s3 brush caps*

hey bud ,
is oemplus the only source to get the mirror caps from ?
they are charging crazy price , i really wanna get the quad exhause diffuser as well 

let me know if you find any other source , car looks great


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

I've seen a few sites that sell the s3 caps but they're all around that $700 range :/

Coilovers should be here in 2 more weeks


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Finally arrived


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Finally arrived


Please comment on the ride quality vs stock once you have them installed.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Will do


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Can't wait to see how this looks with the KW's on!


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Gonna install yourself? Be careful with that evap canister on the passenger side rear, it hooks on, don't yank it out!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Installed em yesterday 










Love the way it handles now!

The front swaybar end links are a joke though. That's the next thing I want to replace.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

Looks good. Have you considered painting the black plastic pieces (grill, fog light area) gloss black to match the roof?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Orangetree said:


> Looks good. Have you considered painting the black plastic pieces (grill, fog light area) gloss black to match the roof?


Nah. I'll most likely do a s3 front end


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

How stiff compared to stock?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

A little stiffer but that's how I prefer it


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Installed em yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS REALLY GOOD MATE , WELL DONE , would you consider blackin out the wheels .. it d really look good on your car


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

How about tinted tails? Maybe its just be but I love me a red car with tinted taillights.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks great! Are you sticking with the factory peelers?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Not really a fan of black tails or black wheels. 

I'm going to stick with the factory wheels for a while since I'll be moving into my new house in a month and I have to finish building my other car.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

looks great. :thumbup:
these cars need this height adjustment so badly.
I've been on coilovers now for about 2 weeks and man what a difference.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Agreed. I hated the stock ride height.


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

How does the ride compare to your GTI? I'm coming from a 2012 GTI into an A3 prem plus with sports package+suspension (and 18" tires) in about 2 weeks, but only was able to test drive the prem with no sports package at the time. Just wondering what another GTI->A3 person's experience is?


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

davera3 said:


> How does the ride compare to your GTI? I'm coming from a 2012 GTI into an A3 prem plus with sports package+suspension (and 18" tires) in about 2 weeks, but only was able to test drive the prem with no sports package at the time. Just wondering what another GTI->A3 person's experience is?


what do you have done suspension wise to your gti?

my gti has st coilovers, apr front and rear sway bar, spm motor and transmission mounts. unibrace xb, ub and rb, superpro lower control arms and the tyrol front and rear subframe collars. the kw variant 1's on the a3 feel really comfortable as compared to my gti lol.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Stock for stock I liked the gti's handling better. I currently have bilstein pss10 on the gti


----------



## davera3 (Jul 26, 2014)

mattchow said:


> what do you have done suspension wise to your gti?
> 
> my gti has st coilovers, apr front and rear sway bar, spm motor and transmission mounts. unibrace xb, ub and rb, superpro lower control arms and the tyrol front and rear subframe collars. the kw variant 1's on the a3 feel really comfortable as compared to my gti lol.


Errr... Nothing. I just have the stock suspension on the GTI, and I'll probably just do swaybars. Thanks for the feedback though!


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

JGreen76 said:


> Looks great! Are you sticking with the factory peelers?


Where did you see a set of peelers?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Couldn't pass this deal up


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

19's 20's? Bigger than I'd go usually, but quite a unique and beautiful wheel!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks

They are 19x8.5

I wanted to upgrade to 18s but I really liked the look of this wheel


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

That's going to look great! Nice choice of wheel.

How's the ride on your CO's on bump roads? Thinking of going CO, and opting out of MagRide. :beer:


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

JGreen76 said:


> That's going to look great! Nice choice of wheel.
> 
> How's the ride on your CO's on bump roads? Thinking of going CO, and opting out of MagRide. :beer:


Thanks!

IMO the coils actually ride much better than stock. Got rid of that body roll quick.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

high_octaneGTI said:


> Thanks!
> 
> IMO the coils actually ride much better than stock. Got rid of that body roll quick.


Great, thanks!


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

JGreen76 said:


> Great, thanks!


Get in touch with HPA. They gave me a hell of a deal


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Damn, looks sick man! I might need to get those CO sooner than later. Hit me up if your ever near HOU.

Like the rebadged look too.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

JGreen76 said:


> Damn, looks sick man! I might need to get those CO sooner than later. Hit me up if your ever near HOU.
> 
> Like the rebadged look too.


Thanks!!!


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

Looks great! What rims are those?


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Orangetree said:


> Looks great! What rims are those?


Wheels came off an a6


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## fundulz (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone know if it's possible to retrofit the folding mirrors onto the S3? I just bought a 2015 and realized it doesn't have the folding mirrors.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Wheel offset and tire specs please.


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

311-in-337 said:


> Wheel offset and tire specs please.


19x8.5 et45

225/35/19


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

fundulz said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to retrofit the folding mirrors onto the S3? I just bought a 2015 and realized it doesn't have the folding mirrors.


Usp just came put for it for the gti. They might be able to do something for you. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-MK7-GTI-Electronic-Folding-Mirror-Conversion!!


----------

